# K04 turbo with 55mm inlet looking for an intake



## SyFry (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi gang,

I've got my new K04 in and just about ready to oil prime it. But i've got one crucial piece to the puzzle missing. My K04 turbo has a larger than normal inlet size, its 55mm (54.49mm) wide, and the stock turbo inlet elbow is just to small. I even purchased one of those silicon intakes and they're too small as well, all my searching is turning up nothing.

Anyone know where I can get either an elbow or intake that will fit my Turbo Inlet?

Thanks!


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Is this a K04-001 or the K04-022? If its the K04-001, you can use a tip for the 1999-2000 aph beetle. They have the smaller K03 that has a larger inlet than the K03S


----------



## SyFry (Nov 1, 2015)

Yup, its a K04-001 turbo. Stock part huh, you wouldn't have a part number would you?


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-New_Beetle--1.8T/Engine/Turbocharger/Hoses/ES1832576/
This is what I used on my old K04-001 set up.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

You must have gotten those new billet K04's that have the extra huge impeller in them. 55mm inlet = 2.17 inches.


----------

